# World Tai Chi Day 6 April 2002.



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2002)

See http://www.worldtaichiday.com for details.



> WHAT IS WORLD T'AI CHI & QIGONG DAY?!
> 
> On April 6, 2002 at 10 am, beginning in the Earth's earliest time zone, a peaceful soothing event will unfold, and change the world forever, as it blooms around the Earth throughout the entire day-time zone by time zone.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

Our local Tai Chi group will be participating. A senior student leads the group now that the instructor has moved and I no longer work with them but I may watch for a bit.


----------



## disciple (Apr 3, 2002)

Or maybe you should join them 

salute

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by disciple _
> 
> *Or maybe you should join them *



In fact I probably should, yes.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

I was out of town and missed it! Did anyone participate in this event in their neck of the woods?


----------



## Dronak (Apr 9, 2002)

I didn't participate.  There were probably some things going on around here somewhere (I'm near DC after all), but I didn't look for any.  Our club had a get together barbecue, just a social thing, on Saturday instead of our usual practice.  It went pretty well considering none of us really did a barbecue on our own before.    Too bad the weather didn't cooperate and get spring-like -- it was in the 40s.  Brrr.  Maybe once I've learned some more tai chi, I'll be more inclined to participate in one of these events.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

There was a very brief mention of it in the local paper.


----------



## Taiji fan (Apr 23, 2003)

it is unfortunate that they pick this date for a world event.  We have a UK version in June.....although we have just had the warmest April on record...it is not uncommon for us to have snow at this time of year!


----------



## lvwhitebir (Apr 24, 2003)

I participated with my school, as I've done every year.  I'm in Ohio and we have some pretty cold weather here, sometime, that time of year.  Last year it was in the 30s and we had to be inside.  This year it was terrific.  We needed light jackets, but the sun was out and the sky was blue.

They've now changed the date to be the last Saturday in April in order to be more weather-friendly with folks.  The original date was set as close as possible to World Health Day in order to link the health benefits of Tai Chi in everyone's mind.

WhiteBirch


----------



## warrior.mama (Apr 24, 2003)

I participated with a group 2 years ago.  It was awesome to know the flow of chi was circling the world.  The group I practiced with especially liked that we were practicing at the same time as 100s of others in our time zone.

I hope to participate next year - there are a number of groups in the Seattle area who do.

Thanks
warrior.mama


----------



## Seigi (Apr 25, 2003)

When is the date for 2003, or has it passed?

Peace


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2003)

It's come and gone--it was earlier this month.


----------



## Seigi (Apr 26, 2003)

Thank-you.

Peace


----------



## Kenpodoc (Apr 26, 2003)

So why aren't you besieged by people saying that it is really Taiji day and to say otherwise is ignorant and uneducated?

Jeff


----------



## warrior.mama (May 6, 2003)

For info on the next World Tai Chi Day on 4/24/04 go to www.worldtaichiday.org


----------

